# World Wide Knit in Public



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

World Wide Knit in Public Day
14 * June * 2013
Join us as we knit with hundreds of other knitters around the world on the same day!

Where: Kreische House, Monument Hill State Park
414 State Loop 92, La Grange, Tx 

When: Friday June 14, 2013 10AM  3PM

Bring: Your knitting/crocheting or some yarn and
Some needles or hooks to learn

World Wide Knit in Public Day was created in 2005 - and is the world largest knitter event.
To find out more about WWKiP Day  please visit wwkipday.com.
Better living through stitching together. 
Copyright © 2011 Astrid Salling Rasmussen all rights reserved.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I knit in public everday as I take the subway to work. You would be amazed at the looks I get, conversations that are started, and by the people that start them.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I always knit waiting for hospital appointments, odd looks come my way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too knit in public almost every day as I go about my normal daily activities. But that week is the week the Adleaide KPers catch up so I might suggest we meet at a cafe we were thinking of using for May. Not official Knit in Public, but informal. We have been there a few times now. The trouble is for us it one of the coldest months of hte year!b which is why we had been going to go in May to avoid the coldest weather.


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

Good to know there are others who KIP as often as possible.
My knitting group takes the last Friday of every month and
chooses a business to "KIP". 

Anyone who can come to our WWKIP event are welcome. I am
hoping for a great turnout.

Knit On!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I also knit in public on a regular basis. I keep a small backpack in my car at all times with the necessities of life away from the house. A small project is one of the necessities.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I just went to the wwkip website and they don't list any in the United States--WHAT?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Always knit on the bus and Subway Elevated in Philadelphia. You do get to meet some of the nicest people that way!!!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I always knit waiting for appointments or anything I have to wait on.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

FrannyGrace, there are a number of events in the USA - go to the web site and scroll through the "Recently added kips". More events will be added as word spreads. 
I knit and hand spin in public a lot, an event like this is great for getting more of us out in public ;-)
Happy knitting!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I also knit waiting for appts and also for my granddaughter to get out of school. Also if my husband wants to shop for something and I don't feel like it, I'll sit in the car and knit and wait for him. Passes the time.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Tofino5 said:


> FrannyGrace, there are a number of events in the USA - go to the web site and scroll through the "Recently added kips". More events will be added as word spreads.
> I knit and hand spin in public a lot, an event like this is great for getting more of us out in public ;-)
> Happy knitting!


Thank you! I was worried there for a minute!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------

